# إلى أصحاب المواشي بدولة الكويت من يريد برسيم بلكات موجود لدينا



## الفرح عنواني (8 نوفمبر 2011)

إلى أصحاب المواشي بدولة الكويت من يريد برسيم بلكات موجود لدينا --
وحسب الكمية المطلوب وحسب مايريد حصدت أول الصيف او وسطة أو حصدت أول الشتاء -- 

السعر حسب الكمية والشحن على المشتري فقط نجد له صاحب الناقلة ثم يتفق معه على النقليه للكويت -- 

عنواني القصيم --- محافظة عنيزة​


----------

